# new to this



## foundahobbie (Apr 17, 2013)

hi i just took up morel hunting and don't have a clue ! i live in somerset county help someone!


----------



## bmckee49783 (Apr 19, 2013)

Im new to PA and dont know the area, but i have hunted morels in michigan, if you know some area to go maybe we can team up and we can help each other out


----------

